# Cute Baby - new "true blue" seamless



## twocolor (Nov 3, 2009)

Such a cute little guy!  Stunning brown eyes!
1.






2.  Used an action on this one - Baby Soft





3.





4.





5.





6.




cc always welcome!!!


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 3, 2009)

Oooo...  I like 3 and 4.   I might crop in a bit.  Will you take out the secondary catch lights?

Your lighting keeps getting better and better.  You really nailed it here.

-Pete


----------



## Derrel (Nov 3, 2009)

Cute little fellow, and a cute set. I'm just wondering why your shadows seem so light and open, when there's such a large and clear shadow showing from your main light. Are you lightening the images up substantially in post processing to lift the shadow values up? This is most clearly visible in shots 3,4,and 5. I really liked the look of the skin tones in the second shot--they seem more natural, whereas the others make the boy's skin look a bit oversaturated and less "real".


----------



## NateS (Nov 3, 2009)

Great photos and I agree.....nailed the lighting.  I really like most of the poses too and really like the "soft" processing on #2.


----------



## Herro (Nov 3, 2009)

2 is awesome. the rest are okay.


----------



## EJBPhoto (Nov 5, 2009)

Very nice set.  Nice color -that's a tricky color to work on. I can't cc lighting since I know nothing about studio work, but composition in the last one looks off.  Either put more space on the left since he's facing that way, or if you miss it in camera, crop in more for the final image.

Good work!


----------

